# 1-PC-Setup oder 2-PC-Setup



## xSvenPowerx (20. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe mir ein kleines Aufnahme-/Streamingstudio zuhause aufgebaut und stehe nun vor der letzten Hürde: Ausreichend Power für sorgenfreies Aufnehmen und schnelles rendern.


In meinem Spiele-PC nutze ich aktuell einen i7 4790k @4,4GHz.


Diese CPU reicht problemlos aus zum zocken. Nehme ich jedoch parallel auf, sprenge ich auch nicht selten mal die 100% CPU Usage. Leider sind CPUs für mich noch kleine Blackboxen und ich wäre euch für ein wenig Rat echt dankbar 


Vor 5 Tagen habe ich mir eine Workstation mit einem Ryzen 1700x zusammengestellt. Was soll ich sagen...nur Probleme! Aktiviert man das XMP Profil hat man nur einen Blackscreen. Erst nach Bios Flash (5 neue Versionen seit dem 30.02.2017 und alle verbesserten die RAM Kompatibilität) ging es endlich. Dann die nächste Ernüchterung...von meinen 5 Capture Cards funktioniert nicht eine. Egal ob PCIe, USB 3.x und ob die jeweilige Hardware treiberlos funktioniert oder Treiber voraussetzt. Leider ist dies in etlichen Foren bestätigt und ein Problem in Verbindung mit AM4 Boards...Die Elgato Einträge gehen ein halbes Jahr zurück und immer noch keine Besserung. Also geht der PC wieder zurück.


Nun überlege ich mir entweder mein 1-PC-Setup mit einer CPU mit vielen Kernen aufzurüsten oder wieder einen 2. PC zu kaufen.


Im Rennen wären bei einem 1-PC-Setup folgende CPUs:


	- i9 7900x
	- i9 7920x
	- TR 1950x


Bei einem 2-PC-Setup hätte ich an folgende CPUs gedacht:


	- i7 6850k
	- i7 7700k
	- i7 8700k (ist glaube ich noch nicht released)


Ein 1-PC-Setup wäre insgesamt einfacher. Die CPUs gefallen mir in Summe aber nur bedingt. So wie es aussieht, ist der 7900x schneller als der 7920x, welcher ja auch angeblich ein von Intel ungeplanter, schnell nachgeschobener AMD Konter sein soll (so wie die bald erscheinenden größeren Varianten). Der 7900x hat 10 Kerne...wenn ich den Aufnahmeprogrammen die z.B. letzten 4 Kerne zuweise, sinkt dann die Spieleleistung? Nach der Pleite mit dem AM4 Sockel, habe ich vor dem Threadripper ein wenig Angst, auch wenn es sich um eine andere Sockelarchitektur handelt.


Das anschließende rendern wäre mit den Mehrkernern in dem 1-PC-Setup auch schneller, jedoch ist mein PC dann für den Zeitraum blockiert.


Ein 2-PC-Setup ist in diesem Fall komfortabler. Hier bräuchte ich auch rein für die Aufnahmen weniger Leistung. Bei meinem 4790k werden ca. 40% CPU Usage für die Aufnahme benötigt. Im Grunde würde also locker ein zweites 4790k System reichen. Leider gibt es den Prozessor aber nicht mehr zu kaufen 




Mich interessiert hier eure Meinung samt Erklärung. 1-PC-Setup oder 2-PC-Setup und wieso 


Budget sind ca. 1500€


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

Also, du willst entweder EINEN PC mit einer sehr starken CPU mit sehr vielen Kernen, oder aber nen Zweit-PC, der dann viele Aufgaben übernimmt? Schwer zu sagen, was da besser funktioniert. Theoretisch sollte ein PC mit ner guten CPU, die 8-10 Kerne bietet, dicke reichen - aber wenn du vlt Gaming macht, streamst UND noch gleichzeitig renderst, ist das einfach zu viel des Guten.  Daher wäre die Option mit einem zweiten PC sicherer. Da reicht ein 7700K dann dicke aus, oder eben auf nen Coffee Lake warten. 

Gibt es denn ein Setting, bei dem du die Erweiterungskarten in nur EINEM PC brauchst? Dann würde ich vlt den 2-PC doch auf Ryzen basieren.


----------



## xSvenPowerx (21. September 2017)

Hi Herbboy und danke dir für deine Antwort.

Ich würde niemals gleichzeitig zu einer Aufnahmesession rendern wollen 

Ich nutze die Capture Cards gerade alle an einem PC ^^ (eine interne, zwei externe). An meinem Intel PC funktionieren sie auch einwandfrei. Am AM4 Rechner, wie oben bereits erwähnt, nicht eine einzige.
Demnach werde ich mir definitiv keinen Ryzen PC mehr zulegen. Preis/Leistung sind die zwar echt top(!), die AM4 Architektur macht aber nur Probleme.

Ich kann eine CPU mit sehr vielen Kernen nur nicht einschätzen. Der 7900x Prozessor wäre da vermutlich der beste Spagat zwischen SingleCore Leistung und MultiCore Leistung.
In Benchmarks erreicht die CPU angeblich sogar ein paar Prozent mehr SingleCore Leistung als mein 4790k...was natürlich rein von den GHz Angaben merkwürdig aussieht aber vielleicht durch die neue Architektur und dem erhöhtem Cache daherkommt. Leider sind CPUs für mich eine Blackbox... Wenn ich der 10 Kern CPU aber nun die letzten 4 Kerne für die Aufnahmeprogramme abknipse, habe ich dann weniger Leistung in Spielen oder interessiert das die Spiele nicht, da die meisten sowieso nur auf 2 bzw. 4 Kerne optimiert sind? Mit 6 freien Kernen wäre da sogar noch Luft nach oben, falls Spiele in Zukunft dann bald für 6 bzw. 8 Kerne optimiert werden.

Im Grunde sehe ich das wie du. Ein zweiter PC würde die Aufgaben und CPU Usage Peaks sauber trennen. Ich hätte immer 100% Spielleistung meines SpielePCs und der andere PC würde dann "nur" streamen, aufnehmen, arbeiten (rendern).


EDIT: der 8700k wird laut folgender Quelle wohl am 05.10. released: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/News/Konkreter-Release-Termin-aufgetaucht-1238031/
Diese paar Tage kann ich auch noch warten. mit 6 Kernen wäre dieser Prozessor auch interessanter für eine Workstation als der 7700k 

Bleibt noch die Frage, in wie weit eine 10-Kern CPU in Punkto Spielleistung einbricht, wenn man ihr die letzten 4 Kerne für anderes "klaut".


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

xSvenPowerx schrieb:


> Hi Herbboy und danke dir für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich würde niemals gleichzeitig zu einer Aufnahmesession rendern wollen
> 
> Ich nutze die Capture Cards gerade alle an einem PC ^^ (eine interne, zwei externe). An meinem Intel PC funktionieren sie auch einwandfrei. Am AM4 Rechner, wie oben bereits erwähnt, nicht eine einzige.


 daher ja auch die Frage, ob in beiden PCs so eine Karte verwendet werden soll. Wenn nein, dann kann man Ryzen nehmen. Denn



> die AM4 Architektur macht aber nur Probleme.


  nur weil diese speziellen Karten nicht laufen ist doch nicht ganze Architektur schlecht. RAM-Probleme wurden weites gehend beseitigt, ansonsten läuft alles andere so weit ich weiß.

Die externen Karten: sind die für USB?



> Ich kann eine CPU mit sehr vielen Kernen nur nicht einschätzen. Der 7900x Prozessor wäre da vermutlich der beste Spagat zwischen SingleCore Leistung und MultiCore Leistung.


 Die Sache ist die, dass EIGENTLICH ein normaler i7 schon reichen sollte, wenn du nur spielst und streamst/capturst. Ein 10-Kerner ist da an sich total overpowered, da wäre ein 6-8 Kerner an sich die bessere Wahl. Ist es denn definitiv so, dass du zu wenig Leistung hast, wenn du beim Gamen dann Stream bzw. Capture aktivierst? 

Falls Du eine Karte nutzt, die einfach nur das Bild vom HDMI der Graka abgreift: wie wäre es, wenn du dann nur für das Capturing einfach nen Laptop kaufst? Für das Capturing per se braucht man ja auf keinen Fall eine fette Leistung. Und falls du nicht aus dem Spiel heraus streamst, sondern das, was du capturst erst streamst, kann das auch der Laptop machen.  




> In Benchmarks erreicht die CPU angeblich sogar ein paar Prozent mehr SingleCore Leistung als mein 4790k...was natürlich rein von den GHz Angaben merkwürdig aussieht aber vielleicht durch die neue Architektur und dem erhöhtem Cache daherkommt. Leider sind CPUs für mich eine Blackbox... Wenn ich der 10 Kern CPU aber nun die letzten 4 Kerne für die Aufnahmeprogramme abknipse, habe ich dann weniger Leistung in Spielen oder interessiert das die Spiele nicht, da die meisten sowieso nur auf 2 bzw. 4 Kerne optimiert sind? Mit 6 freien Kernen wäre da sogar noch Luft nach oben, falls Spiele in Zukunft dann bald für 6 bzw. 8 Kerne optimiert werden.


 an sich sollte das kein Problem sein, da die Games in der Tat auf absehbare zeit maximal 6-8 Kerne nutzen, und mit "kernen" sind ja auch Threads gemeint. D.h. selbst wenn du nur 4 KERNE nutzt, hast du immer noch 8 Threads und keinerlei Probleme. Da würde also sogar ein 6-Kerner mit 12 Threads wie der 7800X dicke reichen. Der 7900X wäre 10% schneller in Games, was aber angesichts des Preises lachhaft ist. Fast 3x teurer für am Ende vielleicht 66 statt 60 FPS, das ist doch unsinnig...

Aber wie das GENAU aussieht: so einen Test hab ich nicht gefunden.



> Im Grunde sehe ich das wie du. Ein zweiter PC würde die Aufgaben und CPU Usage Peaks sauber trennen. Ich hätte immer 100% Spielleistung meines SpielePCs und der andere PC würde dann "nur" streamen, aufnehmen, arbeiten (rendern).


 ja, fänd ich auch besser. Und beim Rendern, wenn du das eh nicht beim Gamen machst, kannst du ja immer noch den Spiele-PC verwenden. Dann muss der Zweit-PC auf keinen Fall eine CPU für mehr als 350€ haben. Ich würde auch auf Coffee lake warten, da ja beim Sockel 2066 die Mainboards unverschämt teuer sind. Für Coffee Lake dürfte es aber passende Boards um die 100€ geben.


----------



## xSvenPowerx (21. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> daher ja auch die Frage, ob in beiden PCs so eine Karte verwendet werden soll. Wenn nein, dann kann man Ryzen nehmen. Denn
> 
> nur weil diese speziellen Karten nicht laufen ist doch nicht ganze Architektur schlecht. RAM-Probleme wurden weites gehend beseitigt, ansonsten läuft alles andere so weit ich weiß.
> 
> Die externen Karten: sind die für USB?



Das Problem ist, dass ich den Ryzen PC als Worksation nehmen würde. Also würden hier auch die Capture Cards Verwendung finden, so, dass mein SpielePC als "Konsole" fungiert. Leider funktioniert nicht eine einzige Capture Card. Egal ob PCIe oder USB 3.x. ich habe welche die Treiber voraussetzen und welche, die treiberlos verwendet werden. Auch hier funktioniert nichts. Ein Ryzen System kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus ^^



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, dass EIGENTLICH ein normaler i7 schon reichen sollte, wenn du nur spielst und streamst/capturst. Ein 10-Kerner ist da an sich total overpowered, da wäre ein 6-8 Kerner an sich die bessere Wahl. Ist es denn definitiv so, dass du zu wenig Leistung hast, wenn du beim Gamen dann Stream bzw. Capture aktivierst?
> 
> Falls Du eine Karte nutzt, die einfach nur das Bild vom HDMI der Graka abgreift: wie wäre es, wenn du dann nur für das Capturing einfach nen Laptop kaufst? Für das Capturing per se braucht man ja auf keinen Fall eine fette Leistung. Und falls du nicht aus dem Spiel heraus streamst, sondern das, was du capturst erst streamst, kann das auch der Laptop machen.



Ja, es ist leider definitiv so, dass mein 4790k während eines Spiels und der Aufnahme bezüglich CPU Usage nach oben schießt. Ich glaube, selbst bei Counter Strike Source lag ich zwischen 86%-93%. Bei Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice war ich im Ingame-Intro schon bei 86% und gleich am Start im Spiel bei 100%. Hier brauche ich definitiv mehr Power. Streamen ist kein Problem  Da hatte sowohl meine GTX980 mit NVENC keine Probleme und meine aktuelle 1080Ti auch nicht. Es geht nur ums Aufnehmen.

Ein Laptop kommt hier nicht in Frage. Wenn ein zweites Gerät kommt, dann auch zum Arbeiten, so, dass mein SpielePC dann nicht mit rendern "blockiert" ist 



Herbboy schrieb:


> an sich sollte das kein Problem sein, da die Games in der Tat auf absehbare zeit maximal 6-8 Kerne nutzen, und mit "kernen" sind ja auch Threads gemeint. D.h. selbst wenn du nur 4 KERNE nutzt, hast du immer noch 8 Threads und keinerlei Probleme. Da würde also sogar ein 6-Kerner mit 12 Threads wie der 7800X dicke reichen. Der 7900X wäre 10% schneller in Games, was aber angesichts des Preises lachhaft ist. Fast 3x teurer für am Ende vielleicht 66 statt 60 FPS, das ist doch unsinnig...
> 
> Aber wie das GENAU aussieht: so einen Test hab ich nicht gefunden.



Bei dem 7900x geht es mir nicht um die höhere SpielePerformance sondern um die Parallelität von Spiele spielen und der Aufnahme ^^ Hier erhoffe ich mir ein starkes Plus gegenüber dem 7800x und natürlich meinem 4790k. Der Preis ist egal. Ich möchte in meiner Entscheidung keine Kompromisse eingehen 

Tests habe ich diesbezüglich aber leider auch keine gefunden :/



Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, fänd ich auch besser. Und beim Rendern, wenn du das eh nicht beim Gamen machst, kannst du ja immer noch den Spiele-PC verwenden. Dann muss der Zweit-PC auf keinen Fall eine CPU für mehr als 350€ haben. Ich würde auch auf Coffee lake warten, da ja beim Sockel 2066 die Mainboards unverschämt teuer sind. Für Coffee Lake dürfte es aber passende Boards um die 100€ geben.



Ja, das ist natürlich auch ein Grund für ein 2-PC-Setup mit dem 8700k in der Workstation ^^ aber wenn ich den nehme und über den aufnehme, würde ich auch direkt mit dem rendern wollen. Der hat ja gerade in Punkto MultiCore Leistung weit mehr Power als mein 4790k.


Die Entscheidung liegt nun also zwischen einem 1-PC-Setup mit dem 7900x (ich denke, dass mich der 7920x zu sehr in Spielen ausbremsen wird. Das ist "nur" ein Arbeitstier) oder einem 2-PC-Setup mit einem 8700k.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

xSvenPowerx schrieb:


> Ja, es ist leider definitiv so, dass mein 4790k während eines Spiels und der Aufnahme bezüglich CPU Usage nach oben schießt. Ich glaube, selbst bei Counter Strike Source lag ich zwischen 86%-93%. Bei Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice war ich im Ingame-Intro schon bei 86% und gleich am Start im Spiel bei 100%. Hier brauche ich definitiv mehr Power. Streamen ist kein Problem  Da hatte sowohl meine GTX980 mit NVENC keine Probleme und meine aktuelle 1080Ti auch nicht. Es geht nur ums Aufnehmen.


 und beim Aufnehmen per Karte? Das ist eigentlich sehr seltsam, weil die Karte ja den PC grad entlasten sollte... nachher liegt es vlt nur am BIOS, Treibern oder einem störenden Virenscanner oder anderem Tool, das nebenbei an ist?





> Die Entscheidung liegt nun also zwischen einem 1-PC-Setup mit dem 7900x (ich denke, dass mich der 7920x zu sehr in Spielen ausbremsen wird. Das ist "nur" ein Arbeitstier) oder einem 2-PC-Setup mit einem 8700k.


 also, sicherer wäre IMHO ein zweiter PC.


----------



## xSvenPowerx (21. September 2017)

Kommt drauf an, welche "Karte" du meinst ^^ Eine Capture Card entlastet einen PC nur, wenn man mit einem 2. PC aufnimmt. In einem 1-PC-Setup hat man den Vorteil, dass die Aufnahmesoftware sich nicht ins HDMI Signal hooken muss.

Ich tendiere echt zum zweiten PC mit dem 8700k. Ich denke, dass ich damit langfristig besser fahren werde ^^
Herbboy, ich danke dir für deine Anregungen und die hilfreiche Diskussion


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

xSvenPowerx schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, welche "Karte" du meinst ^^ Eine Capture Card entlastet einen PC nur, wenn man mit einem 2. PC aufnimmt. In einem 1-PC-Setup hat man den Vorteil, dass die Aufnahmesoftware sich nicht ins HDMI Signal hooken muss.
> 
> Ich tendiere echt zum zweiten PC mit dem 8700k. Ich denke, dass ich damit langfristig besser fahren werde ^^
> Herbboy, ich danke dir für deine Anregungen und die hilfreiche Diskussion


 kein Problem. Aber warte erst ab, was die Tests zum 8700 sagen. Mit der Karte: ich dachte, die macht vieles selber und würde immer entlasten. Was ist denn dann der Vorteil? Denn Aufnehmen in guter Qualität geht doch mittlerweile auch per Software, oder nicht?


----------



## xSvenPowerx (22. September 2017)

Der Vorteil einer Capture Card ist a) du hast kein hooking mehr und b) du kannst die Aufnahme-Last auf einen anderen PC verschieben. Der letzte Vorteil ist natürlich, dass du auch hochwertige Kamera Liveviews via HDMI abgreifen kannst 
Sollte man leistungsschonend aufnehmen wollen, nimmt man NVENC, so wie ich zum streamen. Für eine richtige Lossless-Aufnahme müssen aber Codecs her, die über die CPU arbeiten, wie z.B. MagicYUV, UT Video oder der alte Lagarith Codec.

Welche Bedenken hättest du bei dem 8700k? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2017)

xSvenPowerx schrieb:


> Der Vorteil einer Capture Card ist a) du hast kein hooking mehr und b) du kannst die Aufnahme-Last auf einen anderen PC verschieben. Der letzte Vorteil ist natürlich, dass du auch hochwertige Kamera Liveviews via HDMI abgreifen kannst
> Sollte man leistungsschonend aufnehmen wollen, nimmt man NVENC, so wie ich zum streamen. Für eine richtige Lossless-Aufnahme müssen aber Codecs her, die über die CPU arbeiten, wie z.B. MagicYUV, UT Video oder der alte Lagarith Codec.
> 
> Welche Bedenken hättest du bei dem 8700k? ^^


 Preis-Leistung und ob der wirklich mit den 2 mehr Kernen was bringt vs. einem 7700K. 

Kurz zum Ryzen: ist es denn sicher die Plattform schuld, oder war es vlt nur das Board schuld?


----------

